# Wheel Bearings?



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

When ya'll grease your wheel bearings with a gun , do ya raise the wheel off the ground and turn it a little bit?
I have never had these kind of bearings before! And there ain't no book! Is that a double negative ?


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

can't hurt. just be very careful with the force your using. you don't want to blow the seal out.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

I don't. But I usually grease before trip, so I do get the spin effect anyway if needed. As Swanny said don't overgrease and push out the seal, because you may get some slung on the brakes. I also try to repack every spring depending on miles traveled.

Jim


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

So how many miles do haul it before you repack the bearings?


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

thefulminator said:


> So how many miles do haul it before you repack the bearings?


 Well I did them last year before we left for our big trip in July and Aug. NJ to Maine then NH, back to NJ then Ocean City, MD. Did about 4300 miles on the truck and prob 2000 towing. A few local 2-3 hour trips the rest of the year. Few squirts before the last one. We have a few like that coming up this year before we head to Adadia in Aug. Will prob do them again before we go there. Actual mileage, I dunno. I have the capabilities to do them whenever I want, so I just do them before extended trips and a few squirts in between. Having never pulled them before, because we bought the trailer used. They were fine when I did them. I mean regular vehiles go 1000's of miles before having to do bearings, so I probably do them more than necessary.

Guess I am not very scientific about those things. If time allows and I THINK they need it, then I do them.

Jim


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

That was always a big deal on the forum I frequented when I owned a popup trailer. The wheels are smaller which means more revolutions per mile than regular trailer tires. Everyone there said to repack your wheel bearings every year no matter how many miles you went.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Certainly falls in the category of better safe than sorry and you can't pack them to much. It is true I beleive you need to be more vigilant with the smaller trailer tires. Like 12" little ones, not 14". You just have to consider they are turning alot more revolutions as your 15,16 in tires are doin 65-70mph.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Glad to know that you guys/gals are paying attention to this. My grandparents had a TT, and grandpa paid for the wheel bearings to be packed, and they, obviously, weren't. Went on a trip, and the bearings locked up and flipped trailer, TV and all. This is something that needs to be checked periodically.
Darlene


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I beleive the manual does say to raise the tire and rotate slowly as you pump in grease. It will take quite a bit to get it coming back out the front. The manual also says to re-back every year. I believe it was Carey that explained that even if you were to completely replace the grease with the gun (which you don't), you will need to disassembly to re-set the endplay on the bearing. The other benefit of a re-pack is you will likely remove any moisture that got in over the winter and will inspect/replace the seal before it fails and lets the grease out onto the brakes.


----------

